# whimpy?????????



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i was fishin' at clark lake the other day and was close to these 2 guys fishin.1 guy hooks,lands a cat.puts his hands on his hips and lets his buddy unhook his fish.what the hedoublehockeysticks.was that whimpy or what.the fellow who landed said fish appeared to be normal and fuctional so i couldn't,can't process what i saw.....is it ever acceptable to let another man unhook your catch?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont think its whimpy. some people are better at unhooking a fish


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Good ole clark lakers  I know a pretty good fisherman who won't touch cats, I think they're lil p words lol


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i still haven't thought of any reasons it'd ever be acceptable for another man to take a fish off of my hook if i was fuctionally normal


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

It sounds as if they were a team, one could have been a highly skilled surgeon, and the other an RN.Was he using hemostats to remove the hook?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I actually knew a guy that loved to fish,but was allergic to fish slime.
It broke out his hands in a big time rash.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

It kinda sounds like my wife and mother in law. They work as a team, wife won't touch the bait but unhooks fish and my mother in law will bait the hooks but won't touch the fish. It's actually funny to sit back and watch. But they have an accuse, they are woman. And come to think of it my wife has no fear of catfish.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

nothing used to remove hook.although i think it'd been better if they would of tagged in and out like they do on tv.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

every once in awhile a catfish gets me and i just hand it off and say you try lol


If i catch a muddpuppy everytime... lol


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

Lewis said:


> I actually knew a guy that loved to fish,but was allergic to fish slime.
> It broke out his hands in a big time rash.


Yep!!! I had a buddy of mine in High School with the same exact problem. I thought he was lying for the longest time until he decided to prove it. He lipped ONE bass, and after about 5 minutes half of his hand was covered in hives. Besides being physically unable, or a woman, I think this is the only other excuse I'd accept for NOT unhooking your own fish.


----------

